# So much for getting my run done today



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Took the day off work to wait in for a builder that was supposed to come at half 9 and build my 10ft run attached to the shed. Just phoned him now to see why he's not turned up and get given the excuse by his wife who answered the phone that he had to go to the dentist for an abcess and she "forgot" to phone me first thing. Now I'm waiting for a phone call back from said builder to arrange another time.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Is that guy from that website you were telling me about? Some people 

On a positive note though with no work and no builder to wait around for your day is your own!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it is. Will have to wait and see if he can still come today or not depending what he has done at the "dentist" I am thinking its more of an excuse because its raining and he doesn't want to work today but you never know. I just remember the main excuse I used for a day off school or to leave early was a dentist appointment.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Dentists have a lot to answer for in providing the work shy all over the land with an excuse to bunk off!

Fingers crossed you get your run sorted soon x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's so disappointing.


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

I would give the work to someone that wants it


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh no, I remember how excited you were as well 
Hopefully the guy can come by and start after he has been to the dentist (if indeed that is where he went :huh


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no thats such a disappointment, you were so excited about it being done. has he contacted you yet?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope not yet. Will see what happens if/when he phones and look for someone else.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got an email from him...

Hi Lisa
Really sorry about the mix up this morning, but my other
half was meant to ring you this morning. At the moment i
look like the elephant man.
Would it be possible to do your run for you on saturday.
Please let me know if this is ok with you. 
Once again i am sorry for the mix up.

Robert

I will give him the benefit of the doubt this time but if he doesn't show up Saturday I'll find someone else. Afterall for all I know he did genuinely need to go to the dentist but we will see.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Atleast he got back to you. fingers crossed for saturday then!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Atleast he got back to you. fingers crossed for saturday then!


I got everything crossed. Was really excited about getting it done today. But sh*t happens.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I got everything crossed. Was really excited about getting it done today. But sh*t happens.


cant wait to see pics of the finished run on saturday


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hope he turns up at some point, it sounds like a great price really for what your having done I dont think I could build myself


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll be taking some pics of it as soon as its finished. Its an amazing price for whats being done but I am still a bit sceptical that its too good to be true so not getting my hopes up now till he gets here Saturday.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

How disappointed you must be. I do hope he gets his butt moving on Saturday!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Fingers crossed he turns up today!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Fingers crossed he turns up today!


What time is her sposed to be with you today? hope he turns up x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> What time is her sposed to be with you today? hope he turns up x


"not too early" were his words. I did phone him yesterday to make sure he was still coming and he said yes so lets hope theres no more excuses. To be fair he is an hour and half away so I wasn't expecting him at 8 or anything.

Not getting my hopes up just in case.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's here! And he's just started work. Will update with pics once its done.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh how exciting. I hope he does an amazing job!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay hes here thats so exciting! Cant wait to see the finihsed pics!!!


----------

